# 20% off Voucher for Homebase this weekend



## irishlinks (30 Jan 2009)

Homebase 20% off anything at Homebase - UK and Ireland with this voucher.
[broken link removed]


----------



## gebbel (30 Jan 2009)

Great stuff Irishlinks


----------



## Smashbox (30 Jan 2009)

Nice find. Wish there was a homebase near me!


----------



## RMCF (30 Jan 2009)

I notice that this voucher mentions Argos group - any chance of it workign with them?


----------



## irishlinks (31 Jan 2009)

No - just homebase (Argos own homebase)


----------



## sandrat (31 Jan 2009)

anyone tried using it?


----------



## irishlinks (31 Jan 2009)

Someone over at boards.ie used it yesterday 
http://www.boards.ie/vbulletin/showpost.php?p=58827701&postcount=11


----------



## Sue Ellen (5 Feb 2009)

Homebase have 10% day off everything on Friday, 13th and Saturday, 14th - something nice for Valentine's Day in the DIY line  (and as Dave Allen always said may Your God go with you if that's where the present is bought!)


----------

